# OMG - Pigs are SO FUN!!!!



## jennbuker (Jun 8, 2013)

We finished our fence this morning just in time to go and get our NEW PIGS!  We welcomed Curious Georgina, Sniffy & Copper Penny onto our little farm today!  They are SO CUTE!!!!  We left them alone for the afternoon (SO HARD!) and this evening we went down to feed them and just hung out with them for a little while.  The first one to visit us we promptly named Curious Georgina for her extremely curious (and BRAVE) nature.  She sniffed everyone & decided we weren't a threat, so the other two came and checked us out too.

Our dog, Blazer (a 80 pound black lab / blue tick hound cross) was DYING to come in and visit them, so we let him in.  They all did GREAT together!  Lots of snout to snout sniffing, rustling around in the hay & butt sniffing (more from Blazer than the pigs).

The boys are in heaven.  The pigs are in heaven.  I'm so happy.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha! Congratulations!! I want some baby pigs so bad but I will have to wait on them. I'm currently living with my mom and grandpa and they both said no pigs! I'm also going to college so hopefully in a couple years I can finally add pigs and chickens to my little funny farm!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, pigs are great animals.

However, there is NOTHING that smells as bad as pig poop!!

Just an personal observation and in no way to be construed as a put down to pigs.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Cricket (Jun 10, 2013)

They are fun!  Mine remind me more of having outside dogs--they come running when you call them, food or no food pail!  I used a black water hose pipe as a whacking stick right on the snout when they were little to teach them to keep their noses off me.  (After having my boot pierced by a nosey Nell!).  They hate even the slightest tap.  It doesn't do much good at feeding time, but when they're in their right minds, it's effective.

Donnabelle, have you ever tried pasturing pigs?  They hardly seem to smell at all when they have space.


----------

